

If you haven't been on food stamps, stop trying to influence government policy - bellybutton
http://www.racialicious.com/2011/05/12/if-you-havent-been-on-food-stamps-stop-trying-to-influence-government-policy/

======
yaks_hairbrush
The author has a good point, but this line bugged me a lot

'And, in general, when people talk about issues with America’s health, it’s
really just a veiled way to say “eew, fat people.” '

I had a father-in-law who was one of the most friendly, helpful and generally
awesome individuals I've ever known. He had a terrible diet consisting mostly
of steak and sweets, and he smoked a lot. He died of a heart attack at the age
of 54. He was 5'11" and 325 lbs.

So no, it's not "eww, fat people." Rather, it's "dammit, he could have shared
his awesomeness for another 20 years." And it's a real shame that the author
felt the need to make that parenthetical comment, because it was unnecessary
to the point made (which is a good point to consider) and served to make me
hostile to the rest of the piece.

------
jsavimbi
Wow, that was an intense read.

